# Comment installer Freelook (unix port. sur OSX) choppé par ftp ?



## dafoo (9 Mars 2003)

salut les amis,
j'ai récupéré un petit logiciel gratuit, Freelook (http://www.rsinc.com/Envi/freelook.cfm)  dont plusieurs versions existent selon les plateformes. J ai chopé celle destinée a OSX ici (ftp://ftp.rsinc.com/pub/freelook/freelook_mac_osx.tar.gz)

Vraisemblablement il faut passer par X11 pour utiliser ce software.

J ai bien installé X11, Fink et Fink Commander comme cela est suggéré dans les pages de Macdepanne (http://perso.wanadoo.fr/macdepanne/pages/mac_os_x/10_2_3/x11_fink_gimp.html)

MAis comment faire ? (Je découvre ce monde).
Le textfile parle d un script. Comme le lancer ?
merci de votre aide.


----------



## dafoo (13 Mars 2003)

Je viens de trouver comment faire (pour lancer l'appli FreeLook, comme toute autre appli j'imagine): en gros, il suffit juste de savoir taper sans faute de frappe (hé hé hé).

- D abord, il faut avoir, X11 installé.
- Ensuite, il suffit de décompresser le gzip, puis le tar, directement via le finder, ou vous voulez. (moi je l ai decompresse dans mon "home").
- Au final, apparaissent dans votre "home", les fichiers décompressés.
- ensuite, il faut, dans X11, aller dans le dossier "home". ( vous y etes par defaut, sinon allez dans votre repertoire,  via la commande cd /mon_repertoire/ )
- Puis, il faut lancer le nom de votre appli tel qu'il est indiqué dans le .txt expliquant la procédure d'install, *en faisant attention à ne pas oublier les majuscules, là où c'est nécessaire :

[dafoo:~] dafoo% ./FreeLook

et là, oh magie, cela fonctionne.


----------

